

Ask HN: Recommendations on Android outsourcing company? - dave1619

We're dealing with the challenge of managing iOS, Android, WindowsPhone for an app we have.  And we're thinking of expanding to the web.  It's a handful managing all the people.<p>PG wrote today (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4332278), "To most startups we fund, iOS is way more important. Nearly all build for iOS first and then maybe one day port to Android. There are a few exceptions like Kyte (http://kytephone.com) who use Android to do things you can't do on iOS. And of course Apportable (http://apportable.com) has been very successful auto-porting iOS apps to Android."<p>It got me thinking of maybe focusing our team just on iOS, and then porting our app to Android via an outsourcing company.<p>I'm wondering if there's a good Android outsourcing company that HN companies prefer.  Or if anybody else has any suggestions?
======
kgutteridge
Plugging ourselves at intohand.com (I am one of the founders) we have been
involved with the Android scene before there was hardware, I personally have
given talks and workshops at Droidcon and the Future of Mobile, we have
several successful apps and can assist with iOS, Blackberry, Qt and pretty
much any other mobile platform you care to mention apart from WP7

Email is in my profile, if you would like to chat more

------
jamesjguthrie
Might as well plug myself too. I build primarily on Android as my apps are
free and it has the larger user base (and I love Android)

I mainly do client work on iOS, though my next big self funded project will be
on both platforms.

Contact form and more details about me are on my website -
<http://jamesjguthrie.com>

------
guelo
I'll go ahead and plug my consulting company Androidworks. We are a strong
team specializing only on Android. We've done several iPhone ports making sure
to convert the UI into the appropriate Android design patterns. We take pride
in writing quality code and would love to hear about your project. My email is
in my profile, drop me a line anytime.

------
jeremi23
What about building the app using mobile web application and deploying the app
using Cordova (ex PhoneGap) ?

------
mindcrime
I'll throw in a recommendation for my $DAYJOB employer, Open Software
Integrators (via their Bull City Mobile subsidiary).

<http://www.bullcitymobile.com/>

